# This weeks video



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wash and prep, painting exterior building. The house still isn't finished, but I wanted some footage for this week. 

Hopefully I can do at least one a week this year. :thumbsup:

EDIT Spelling in video got fixed. I can't stand to leave something not right.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Was that dude wearing jeans and a non painters t shirt? That just made your job looking like sh*t. :w00t::laughing::lol:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Suppose your guys look real good wearing whites after washing all day. :icon_biggrin:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Suppose your guys look real good wearing whites after washing all day. :icon_biggrin:


I dress the same way he does everyday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Rob said:


> Nice work!


Ditto!


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

*looks great...*

YIELD..... check spelling at end of video. Just in case your showing customers


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

check your spelling in the video...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Dhill, and Josey. Its on my youtube channel, and I just like doing them to post on here and my FB fanpage. 

For videos I would show a client as a presentation/pitch, they would be of much higher quality. I have a couple of powerpoint presentations I have used.

I did that one in under 5 minutes, and threw a deftones track on it. Program I am using is free and has no spell checker, I will have to proof them better next time.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking good brother. :thumbsup:


----------

